# Doomsayer on lateline business - commodities



## The Mint Man (12 September 2006)

Just seen the previews for tonights lateline business. If you turn it on now you should catch it as its still to come.

Im sure there will be some debate on ASF about this interview.
From the preview he is basically saying that we are nearing the end of the commodities boom.

Should be interesting so turn it onto ABC.
And discuss.

Do you agree or disagree?


----------



## The Mint Man (12 September 2006)

*Re: doom sayer on lateline business - commodities*

Well there ya go.
Oil testing the $50 mark?
Commodities peaked.
China overheated
USA house bubble burst
USA house bulding sector in recession.
etc etc etc.
this coming from morgan stanly

Anyone care to coment.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2006)

*Re: doom sayer on lateline business - commodities*



			
				The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Well there ya go.
> Oil testing the $50 mark?
> Commodities peaked.
> China overheated
> ...




Was it Stephen Roach?


----------



## The Mint Man (12 September 2006)

I believe so.


----------



## tasmanian (12 September 2006)

I wouldnt be suprised 3yr bull market has to end somewhere. Some of these resource stocks have got some hard work in front of them to get to previous highs. With all this resistance above much harder to go up now. Unfortunately easy to go down.

There will be a recovery, good chance to trade but I wouldnt be hanging around too long any bad signs and I'll be out. Might be good for some quick profits though.


----------



## wayneL (12 September 2006)

Roach is a well known bear, I like his commentary usually... except when he nearly went bullish on us earlier this year LOL.

He makes sense to me. I'll try and catch if it comes on over here.


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2006)

Yep, Stephen Roach.

Was a very measured S. Roach, much more muted than what I'm used to. In private, I hear he is a hundred times more bearish lol.

http://www.answers.com/topic/stephen-s-roach


----------



## dutchie (13 September 2006)

Watch Lateline/Business


http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## SevenFX (13 September 2006)

dutchie said:
			
		

> Watch Lateline/Business
> 
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/
> ...




Try this Link
http://www.abc.net.au/lateline/business/


----------



## chansw (13 September 2006)

*Re: doom sayer on lateline business - commodities*



			
				The Mint Man said:
			
		

> Well there ya go.
> Oil testing the $50 mark?
> Anyone care to coment.




*Oil Prices Drop Below $64 a Barrel*
Tuesday September 12, 5:25 pm ET
By Brad Foss, AP Business Writer

From: http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/060912/oil_prices.html?.v=21

"On Monday, the Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries said it will keep pumping crude at current levels, while also making clear it would consider scaling back production if oil prices keep plummeting.

OPEC's decision followed a pledge by Iran on Sunday to consider complying with demands to stop uranium enrichment, easing concerns that Iran's oil exports would be blocked by U.N. sanctions.

Some OPEC members, including Iranian Oil Minister Kazem Vaziri Hamaneh, have suggested that crude oil prices shouldn't be allowed to fall below $60 a barrel."


----------

